# Powerflow Exhausts



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello, I am looking to get a cat-back done on my car (mainly for sound/not so much performance) and have noticed power flow look like a decent company. 
has anyone used these, what are your thoughts?

Feedback much appreciated, 

Regards Andy.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I had a full powerflow stainless on my Rover. It was alright. I had it made as quiet as they could and with a small twin pipe back box. Sounded really good at high revs 
Not that I used to be a hoon...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think it's the fitting centres that can make the difference rather than the parts used. If you don't mind travelling try amd or bcs.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I had a Powerflow cat back system fitted (in Redhill, Surrey) to my Clio 172 and that was really good. Well I liked it anyway.

The nice thing about it is being able to pick exactly what you want in terms of noise, tailpipes etc. So as long as the fitting centre is decent then go for it. Maybe try and get a recommendation or two for a place you're considering. 

Personally I'm considering having the back box removed on my Megane Trophy and replaced with a straight stainless pipe from the centre box. I'd take it to Powerflow and get them to do it as well as being able to pick the style of tailpipe.


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Powerflow in Redhill are really good, but probably a bit far from you. Longlife offer a similar service and decent quality stuff.

The benefit of these places, in my opinion, is that you get to go and talk to them first meaning that you get the system you want but also a feel for how competent they are.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Andrew Goacher said:


> Hello, I am looking to get a cat-back done on my car (mainly for sound/not so much performance) and have noticed power flow look like a decent company.
> has anyone used these, what are your thoughts?
> 
> Feedback much appreciated,
> ...


Never heard of any issues. Generally a good bunch.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah, pretty good zausts. What's your budget and what car is it for?


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

I used Powerflow in Leicester (Mr Tyre on Aylestone Road?) a few years ago and they were useless! Welding looked like it had been spat out of a McDonalds straw, the tailpipes stuck out WAY too far and the oval pipes were both wonky. Plus the 'manager' took it upon hiself to take my car off the ramp (after being on it for a few hours so the engine and turbos were stone cold - a 1990 300zx twin turbo) and bounce it off the rev limiter as he 'tested' the exhausts. I went nuts at him and he basically told me to stop moaning!!
Wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.

I highly recommend either Exhausts UK in Sheffield - they've built 3 systems for me in the past, always top quality work.
Also Garage DKU in Wednesbury recently did a cat back on my Subaru for a good price and I'm very happy with it.

Hope this helps


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Do your homework as they're a franchise so there are aome good ones and some terrible ones


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Captain Peanut said:


> The benefit of these places, in my opinion, is that you get to go and talk to them first meaning that you get the system you want but also a feel for how competent they are.


That does make a big difference.

I recall an ex of mine asking for two new backboxes for her Clio 182. The guy asked her how she wanted it to sound and she didn't have a clue.

So he fired up a Subaru they had parked up and a Sierra Cossie and asked if she liked how they sounded. She said she'd like it to sound somewhere inbetween and they got the sound spot on. :thumb:

Was bloody loud though, chavvy mare!! haha


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> I used Powerflow in Leicester (Mr Tyre on Aylestone Road?) a few years ago and they were useless! Welding looked like it had been spat out of a McDonalds straw, the tailpipes stuck out WAY too far and the oval pipes were both wonky. Plus the 'manager' took it upon hiself to take my car off the ramp (after being on it for a few hours so the engine and turbos were stone cold - a 1990 300zx twin turbo) and bounce it off the rev limiter as he 'tested' the exhausts. I went nuts at him and he basically told me to stop moaning!!
> Wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.
> 
> I highly recommend either Exhausts UK in Sheffield - they've built 3 systems for me in the past, always top quality work.
> ...


Thanks, I've been looking there but I'm from Coalville way so also might go over to mr tyre at tamworth. Do you no of any feedback on them at all?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

No offence, but what sort of sound are you expecting to achieve from a different exhaust?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> No offence, but what sort of sound are you expecting to achieve from a different exhaust?


That's what I was wondering

aswell as him saying budget and car, as I know a few good places in Leicester


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Buy a proper exhaust from a recognised manufacturer. 

All these weld up pipe systems often turn out to be pretty poor. The amount of issues others and myself have had from "good" custom exhaust places scare me off them. 

Also seen them reduce power rather than gain. 

Don't put a loud exhaust on a family hatch etc. They always look and sound daft. 

The extra loudness will also annoy you after a while if it serves no purpose.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> No offence, but what sort of sound are you expecting to achieve from a different exhaust?


Budget not that bothered, just looking wanting advice, want a bit more of a beefy sound (hard to describe on here). My mate has got one on his focus which he has 2 kids and asked them to make sure it isn't that loud in the back. I'm looking something roughly like that

Thanks for your advice


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> I think it's the fitting centres that can make the difference rather than the parts used.


This.

I had to make repeat visits to my local one for adjustments & repairs, whereas Tony Banks, Leeds did everything the previous place couldn't.. That included hanging it correctly.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Andrew Goacher said:


> Budget not that bothered, just looking wanting advice, want a bit more of a beefy sound (hard to describe on here). My mate has got one on his focus which he has 2 kids and asked them to make sure it isn't that loud in the back. I'm looking something roughly like that
> 
> Thanks for your advice


But what focus is that? An st? Rs?


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> But what focus is that? An st? Rs?


No it's a Zetec 1.8


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Andrew Goacher said:


> No it's a Zetec 1.8


Personally, I think it would be a waste of money and would not improve the stock system then, but that may just be me.

Then again, the zed with the nismo backbox and hfcs was a bit too much for a daily for me in the end.


----------



## DaveR6 (Jan 30, 2013)

I used power flow at Stafford, top bloke, as previous comments, got the sound perfect, after taking it back the first time,


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Andrew Goacher said:


> Budget not that bothered, just looking wanting advice, want a bit more of a beefy sound (hard to describe on here). My mate has got one on his focus which he has 2 kids and asked them to make sure it isn't that loud in the back. I'm looking something roughly like that
> 
> Thanks for your advice


Power flow mate

Nuff said


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just had my powerflow system removed from my focus st and had a mongoose system fitted. The difference in quality is night and day between the two and will never be putting a powerflow back on my car again.


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

I had a MK3 Astra that I stuck a V6 into in my late teens back in the late 90s/early2000s.....



Anyway, I had Powerflow in Worcester fit it. Initially I was quite impressed, the sound was good as I went for a quiet system and the fit seemed pretty good too.



BUT!!! The big 'but', the materials they used were just awful. The main pipework was made from some crappy mongrel steel and surface rust broke out on it after about a year. The welds also started to do the same.

It got louder as it got older, usually as systems coke-up they get quieter. The bends in the pipework were not up to much either. I have seen many other cars with Powerflow systems fitted and they all looked like they were made from cheap materials. Some owners were happy, but I guess I am fussy. They have cheap cut-down baffles in them too and most systems I've heard sound about as refined as wet fart after a bad curry.

Overall, for a 'quick fix' at a reasonable-ish cost, it was adequate, but I would never rave about them and would never go back to them.

TBH, I'd always shoot for a quality 'off the shelf' system that's made of better materials and built on a jig rather than having it being built upside down partly suspended.

In 'race car' situations or epic-builds, especially larger engine turbo-charged cars, you'd need to go much larger that many off the shelf systems would offer meaning you'd need to go 'custom', but those instances are rare and most quality off-the-shelf systems are just that and for those situations requiring something more substantial there are far better exhaust builders out there than Powerflow. I'd put them at the bottom of my list. They come with a 'lifetime warranty', but you have to remember to get them inspected every 12 months.

I now have a quality system on my 300zx. It's an off-the-shelf system built to the most amazing standards and still looks like new and sounds great 15+ years after it was fitted. A highly expensive and very rare system, but the difference in quality is monumental and is the reason why I just don't see the point in Powerflow unless you have an engine in a car that was never supposed have or some sort of kit car.

If you're in the market for a custom system and have the requirement for it, then www.alunox.co.uk have a great reputation.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

I had a powerflow fitted many years ago from the front pipe back (so was also a de cat pipe) it went in for its 2nd yearly check, they informed me that the front pipe was leaking. showed me the leak and I pointed out that the part that it was leaking was the bodge up they had did for it to fit he flange at the front pipe, and it was not the actual front pipe ...anyway after a lot of shouting and them asking me to leave. I contacted powerflow direct, not just about the leak but how I was not happy as to how much rust was shown on the full system 

They informed me that they use the cheaper steel (think it was 304 ) as it is easier to work with. hence the rust shown. I was also told that the actual warranty guarantee is only with the firm that fitted the system ...so I could not take it someplace else to get any work done under the guarantee 

After a while with a lot of phone calls and even getting a few friends writing in saying they are cancelling getting a system fitted, I did get mine fixed and replaced with the better steel (thing that was 314 or something) 

So it will depend on the place you are using as to the quality of the work, ask what type of steel they will use ...and any warranty work is only with the firm that fitted it, even the yearly inspection must be done by that firm ...so if you get it fitted in one side of the country, and then 3 years later move 200 miles away, you will need to travel all the way to the place you got fitted for it checks


----------

